# MFD D - Unlock Code not working



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey everybody,
I've got an MFD D unit that the code provided from the dealer does not work, has anybody come across this? are there any decoders in North America?
Let me know guys


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: MFD D - Unlock Code not working (S1iver)*

Did you lock the unit? 
I know the newer models (MFD2) you can leave the unit on for an hour and it'll unlock it. 
If not, your best shot is to try getting another code from a dealer, usually by providing them the Serial #


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: MFD D - Unlock Code not working (greyvdub)*

already tried, had them check a second time, they gave me the same code still didnt work.
it allows you to try 3 times, then you have to wait an hour


----------



## S1iver (Jan 7, 2009)

me and a buddy are going dump the eeprom and get the value from the unit itself, thanks for the help


----------

